# Where are you buying your bulbs in GTA?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I need to get replacement 36" T5HO bulbs for my lights. 

Where are you guys buying your bulbs at a fair price and which bulbs are you using?

AI is out of stock for the 6500K's right now, he said for another month-ish.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Im in the same boat and will need 4x 36" t5ho bulbs at some point so following along.

Interestingly i read a thread somewhere about how bulbs dont lose too much instensity within the suggested replacement time and then onwards, basically the testing showed something like a 2-4% intensity loss after the first month or two, then the bulbs stay constant in output for waylonger than the 6month recommended life span.

If anyone knows the thread i mean, please link it?

I've had people suggest buying them online, or at hydroponics shops


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I grow my plants for years with bulbs from home depot, rona or lowes, no problem at all. 


Sent from my SGH-I896 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

spanosilvio said:


> I grow my plants for years with bulbs from home depot, rona or lowes, no problem at all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using Tapatalk 2


Can you tell me which location carries 36" 39w T5HO bulbs?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Try these guys , thay have a branch in TO, not sure if they get the 36/39 watt, but i bought the 47/54 watt from them 6500 k @ a Bargin price locally.
http://www.litemor.ca/locations.asp
Regards


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

i have gotten my bulbs at the hydroponics store on kingston rd , i think i paid 12.50 ea for them , call them to make sure they have them i went in a few times before they started to get them in , they carried 48 in as well


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

tom g said:


> i have gotten my bulbs at the hydroponics store on kingston rd , i think i paid 12.50 ea for them , call them to make sure they have them i went in a few times before they started to get them in , they carried 48 in as well


Ya actually I've been meaning to call Hydrotech, but wouldn't it figure, I checked their website today for the number and found out that they're closed on the weekends, lol.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm hydrotech should have the 36" since they sell the 36" sunblaster fixture.

I've been buying the 48" sunblaster 6400K bulbs from them for $12.50


----------

